# Lost Liquid Logic Stomper 90 Eagle River



## Kyle (Aug 5, 2004)

*Liquid Logic Stomper Found Eagle River*

The boat has been located but is pinned on a log jam river right above Bob's Bridge and the Avon Play Park. Just upstream from the old wooden water wheel.

There is a lot of moving wood on river right upstream from the Bridge / Play park.

I can get to the boat but I need help setting a Z drag. I have my own pin kit but help is welcome.
If anyone is in the Avon area please give me a call at (970) 390-3362 and ask for Dana. My phone is in the boat.

Many thanks and stay safe out there...
Kyle


----------



## Kyle (Aug 5, 2004)

*Found Liquid Logic Avon CO*

We found the boat and Z-Dragged it off the log jam.
Be careful out there.. It took 4 super strong buys and a 3-1 mechanical advantage and we nearly had to go for a 5-1.


----------

